# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  vlans όλες οι συσκευές time out

## range

Καλησπερα εχω δυο stx 2nD r2 σε δυο διαφορετικους πελατες . Εχω φτιαξει και στα δυο, δυο vlans με π.χ. vlan id 10 και vlan id 20, για να μπορει να μπει ενα acess point tplink, που και αυτο με την σειρα του θα εχει τα ιδια vlan id, ωστε να βγαλει δυο ssid για δυο διαφορετικα δίκτυα . Αυτο το εχω κανει για λογους οικονομιας , επιδει εχει μια lan το stx, για να μην βαλoυμε δυο access point και άσκοπος θόρυβος και ακτινοβολία. Στον εναν παιζει πολυ καλα, χωρίς κανεναν προβλημα, στον άλλον με το ιδιο μηχανάκι και το ιδιο config, οποτε του καπνίσει κολαει το mikrotik και δεν κανει πουθενα ping σε καμια συσκευη π.χ απο dhcp η απο static ,παρα μονο στο λινκ με το οποιο εχει συνδεθει. Οταν κανω reboot φτιαχνει , εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω tplink εβαλα αλλο τα ιδια , εβγαλα καποιεσ συσκευες απο επανω , τα ιδια. Πως γινετε στον εναν να παιζει και στον αλλον οχι . Υπαρχει καποιο bug; Εκανα και upgrade τα ιδια  ::  Για πειτε γνώμες ρε παιδια  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Χωρίς VLANs εξακολουθείς να το χάνεις το RB; Ρωτάω για να δεις αν είναι πρόβλημα software (vlans) ή πρόβλημα hardware (ethernet).

Είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, όπου σε φρεσκοστημένο (παλιό) RB όλα δούλευαν οκ για μερικές ώρες, αλλά ξαφνικά και τυχαία έπεφτε η ethernet και δεν επανερχόταν χωρίς reboot.

Δοκίμασα όλες τις εκδόσεις από 2.8.χ μέχρι 5.26 (δεν παίρνει 6.χ το συγκεκριμένο board) χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά.

Όπως και σε σένα, όσο ήταν down η Ethernet, μπορώ να συνδεθώ από το wifi κανονικά.

Με τα πολλά μετά από προσεκτικό έλεγχο του board έχει ξεκολλήσει ένας SMD πυκνωτής κοντά στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας οπότε θεωρώ πως αυτό προκαλεί τα σκαλώματα.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να βγάλω άκρη. Το board είναι απλά προβληματικό και δεν βρήκα καθόλου schematics ή parts list να έπαιρνα τον χαμένο πυκνωτή να δω αν έτσι στρώσει.

----------


## mikemtb

> Χωρίς VLANs εξακολουθείς να το χάνεις το RB; Ρωτάω για να δεις αν είναι πρόβλημα software (vlans) ή πρόβλημα hardware (ethernet).
> 
> Είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, όπου σε φρεσκοστημένο (παλιό) RB όλα δούλευαν οκ για μερικές ώρες, αλλά ξαφνικά και τυχαία έπεφτε η ethernet και δεν επανερχόταν χωρίς reboot.
> 
> Δοκίμασα όλες τις εκδόσεις από 2.8.χ μέχρι 5.26 (δεν παίρνει 6.χ το συγκεκριμένο board) χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά.
> 
> Όπως και σε σένα, όσο ήταν down η Ethernet, μπορώ να συνδεθώ από το wifi κανονικά.
> 
> Με τα πολλά μετά από προσεκτικό έλεγχο του board έχει ξεκολλήσει ένας SMD πυκνωτής κοντά στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας οπότε θεωρώ πως αυτό προκαλεί τα σκαλώματα.
> ...


Πιο εχεις? μπας και το αναστησω

----------


## Cha0s

RB133 (αρχαίο  :: )

----------


## mikemtb

> RB133 (αρχαίο )


Χαχα εχω και απο τα 2, και το 133 και το 133c, το ενα δεν δουλευει, οποτε θες να βρεθουμε μπας και θυσιασουμε το ενα  
στειλε pm

----------


## Cha0s

> Χαχα εχω και απο τα 2, και το 133 και το 133c, το ενα δεν δουλευει, οποτε θες να βρεθουμε μπας και θυσιασουμε το ενα  
> στειλε pm


Oops λάθος θυμόμουν. Το 112 είναι αυτό που έχω (ακόμα πιο αρχαίο  ::  ).

Έχει φύγει ο πυκνωτής C78. Καμιά ιδέα τι χωρητικότητας είναι μπας και κάνω καμιά μόντα;

Edit: Τα υπόλοιπα με PM γιατί έχουμε κάνει highjack το thread του range!

----------


## range

Εχω τσεκαρει τα παντα μου την εχει δωσει στα νευρα. Κοιτα αυτο που μου μενει τωρα ειναι να δοκιμασω οπως λες χωρις vlan, αν και δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο, γιατι οπως εγραψα ιδιο μηχανακι, με ιδιο configuration αλλου παιζει μια χαρα . Θα κανω δοκιμες και θα σας πω, γιατι εχει ενδιαφερον αυτο το προβλημα μιας και εχει τυχει και σε εσενα. Η μονη διαφορα στα δυο sτχ, ειναι οτι αυτο που δουλευει η ethernet του, ειναι επανω σε modem που εχει αναλαβει και το ρολο του switch, ενω το αλλο ειναι απλα σε ενα switch μπορει κ ολας να μην συνεργαζεται καλα το switch με τα vlan . Εγω για καλο και για κακο, εβγαλα το switch και εβαλα κατευθειαν το access point (tplink) στην ethernet για να ειμαι σιγουρος. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει κολλήσει, περιμενω να δω γιατι κολλαει οποτε του ερθει δεν εχει στανταρ.

----------


## Cha0s

> Εχω τσεκαρει τα παντα μου την εχει δωσει στα νευρα. Κοιτα αυτο που μου μενει τωρα ειναι να δοκιμασω οπως λες χωρις vlan, αν και δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο, γιατι οπως εγραψα ιδιο μηχανακι, με ιδιο configuration αλλου παιζει μια χαρα . Θα κανω δοκιμες και θα σας πω, γιατι εχει ενδιαφερον αυτο το προβλημα μιας και εχει τυχει και σε εσενα. Η μονη διαφορα στα δυο sτχ, ειναι οτι αυτο που δουλευει η ethernet του, ειναι επανω σε modem που εχει αναλαβει και το ρολο του switch, ενω το αλλο ειναι απλα σε ενα switch μπορει κ ολας να μην συνεργαζεται καλα το switch με τα vlan . Εγω για καλο και για κακο, εβγαλα το switch και εβαλα κατευθειαν το access point (tplink) στην ethernet για να ειμαι σιγουρος. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει κολλήσει, περιμενω να δω γιατι κολλαει οποτε του ερθει δεν εχει στανταρ.


Όπα! Αν το switch δεν είναι managed τότε δεν περνάνε VLANs από τα ports του. Τα κάνει strip μόνο του.

Δεν μας το είπες αυτό  ::  

Η θα πρέπει να συνδέεις τα 2 mikrotik απευθείας χωρίς switch για να έχεις VLANs support αλλιώς θες managed switch που να υποστηρίζει VLANs (πχ ένα φθηνό gbit managed switch είναι το RB 260GS(P) ).

Διαφορετικά ξεχνάς τα VLANs. Δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψουν.
Με το modem μου κάνει εντύπωση που παίζει, αν και θεωρώ πως επειδή είναι linux-οειδές και κάνει bridging (δεν είναι πραγματικό switch) ίσως να επιτρέπει τα VLAN tags (σε αντίθεση με τα non-managed switches που τα κάνουν strip)

----------


## range

Το modem ειναι linksys. Τώρα που μου είπες για tag υπάρχει μια επιλογή στο καθε vlan που λέει "use service tag" μήπως πρέπει να το επιλέξω;

----------


## Cha0s

Όπως είπα χωρίς managed switch ξεχνάς τα VLANs.

----------


## range

> Όπως είπα χωρίς managed switch ξεχνάς τα VLANs.


ok καταλαβα δεν γινεται με switch του κιλου  :Stick Out Tongue:  Το "use service tag" οπως σου εγραψα παραπανω που δεν το εχω επιλεξει τι κανει;

----------


## Cha0s

Το αφήνεις όπως είναι, δεν χρειάζεται κάπου.

Είναι για QinQ (vlans μεσα στα vlans)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.1ad

----------


## range

ok ευχαριστω πολυ με βοήθησες πολυ  ::

----------


## range

> Η θα πρέπει να συνδέεις τα 2 mikrotik απευθείας χωρίς switch για να έχεις VLANs support αλλιώς θες managed switch που να υποστηρίζει VLANs (πχ ένα φθηνό gbit managed switch είναι το RB 260GS(P) ).


Μου εχεις προτείνει το RB 260GS P 

Το RB260GS σκετο ειναι το ιδιο; απο οτι ειδα εχει SwOS απλα το λεω γιατι ειναι πιο φτηνό

----------


## Cha0s

Η μόνη διαφορά με το GSP είναι ότι έχει PoE Out στα ports 2-5

Κατά τα άλλα πρόκειται για ακριβώς το ίδιο switch.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Όπως είπα χωρίς managed switch ξεχνάς τα VLANs.


Με unmanaged περνάνε αέρα τα VLAN. Όλα τα frames έχουν ένα source και ένα destination mac και σύμφωνα με αυτό θα γίνει η επιλογή πόρτας στην οποία θα γίνουν forward τα frame χωρίς να δίνει σημασία το unmanaged τι είναι το περιεχόμενο. Δηλαδή θα κοιτάξει μόνο την αρχή του frame όπου και υπάρχει αυτή η πληροφορία. Αυτό το κομμάτι του frame δεν έχει διαφορές είναι δεν είναι vlan tagged. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα αγνοήσει. Αν η πόρτα που συνδέσεις πάνω σε unmanaged switch είναι Trunk τότε όλες οι πόρτες του unmanaged θα βλέπουν όλα τα VLAN ID του Trunk Port. Strip τα VLAN ID πάντως δεν θα πρέπει να κάνει κανένα απλό unmanaged switch. Δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά μπορεί κάποια firmware κάποιων switch να χειρίζονται περίεργα τα VLAN tags. Μάλλον εξαίρεση είναι παρά o κανόνας. Δεν μου έχει τύχει. Με μια δοκιμή καταλαβαίνεις αν παίζει η όχι αλλά προφανώς δεν περιμένεις να έχεις memberships σε πόρτες και διαφορετικά vlan όπου θες. Όλα τα VLAN παίζουν σε όλες τις πόρτες.

Range φτιάξε ένα διάγραμμα τι έχεις συνδέσει που και γενικά περιέγραψε λίγο καλύτερα το config σου. Έχεις κάνει κανένα Bridge VLAN Με wireless σε κανένα SXT? Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς το setup και τον σκοπό του.

----------


## range

ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ανεβαζω ενα προχειρο διαγραμμα

----------


## NetTraptor

OK αυτό το setup πρέπει να παίζει. Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις Vlan μόνο στο LAN του ενός SXT και το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για να ρουταρεις τα 2 vlan που παίζουν στο tplink.
Αν η κάρτα του PC έχει επιλογή για VLAN βάλε μια το ένα VLAN και μια το άλλο να δεις αν όλα παίζουν καλά μέχρι το switch. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι πίσω από το wireless του TPLink τότε σίγουρα κάτι παίζει εκεί και κάποια ρύθμιση ίσως χρειάζεται πείραγμα. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο bridge VAP1-VLAN10 και VAP2-VLAN20?

----------


## range

οχι το tp link και τα vlan συνεργαζονται μια χαρα με το sxt ειναι τσεκαρισμένο, αυτο διότι αν βγαλω το switch ολα ειναι μια χαρα . Στην ουσια για να μην σας μπερδευω το switch το εχω βαλει, γιατι το sxt οπως και το tplink εχουν μονο μια ethernet και π.χ τα pc δεν εχω που να τα συνδέσω. Στη ουσια θελω περα των ssid και των vlan, οτι μπαίνει στο switch (εκτος του access point και του sxt) να περνει ip απο το lan dchp του sxt, πραγμα το οποιο γινεται . Δηλαδή δουλευουν και τα multissid και τα pc περνουν ip dhcp lan απο το sxt, απλα κολαει καποια στιγμη, αν βγαλω το switch παιζει μια χαρα απλα δεν εχω ethernet. Το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι ο chaos ειχε δικιο και μάλλον χρειάζομαι managed switch

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν παίζει μια στιγμή δεν μπορεί να μην παίζει την άλλη. Ή παίζει ή δεν παίζει. Αν δεν παίζει καθόλου τότε μάλλον είσαι άτυχος με το συγκεκριμένο switch. Δοκίμασε ένα άλλο switch όχι απαραίτητα managed. Εκεί καταλήγουμε. Ένα managed θα σου κοστίσει από 100 euro και πάνω. Για αυτό και μόνο που θες να κάνεις αξίζει να δοκιμάσεις και ένα άλλο switch που ίσως έχεις στην ντουλάπα.
Το κολλάει τι σημαίνει δεν παίζει τπτ ή δεν παίρνεις διευθύνσεις από το DHCP? Φρόντισε το DHCP να μην το έχεις πάνω σε κανένα VLAN διότι μόνο στο ατόφιο lan θα ακούει σωστά. 
Απλά έχω setup που παίζουν ακριβώς έτσι γιατί για αυτό που ήθελα να κάνω δεν μπορούσα να αναγκάσω τον άλλο να πάρει ένα managed switch. Για αυτό επιμένω. 
Αλλιώς σαφέστατα συμφωνώ. Όταν θες να παίξεις σοβαρά με VLAN πας και παίρνεις ένα managed L2 ή L3 switch.
Αν θες μπορούμε να δούμε λίγο το setup το βραδάκι.  ::

----------


## range

Αυτο ειναι το τρελο και όμως παιζει και οποτε του καπνίσει κολλάει. Οταν κολλαει, εννοω οτι σταματαει να παιζει η ethernet του sxt, δηλαδή δεν βλεπει καμια συσκευη τιποτα. Το λινκ ο ρουτερ κ.λ.π συνεχιζει να παιζει κανονικα, οταν κανω reboot στο mikrotik όλα μια χαρα μεχρι να γινει ξανα. Ολα αυτα σε ανύποπτο χρονο, δεν ειναι στανταρ . Οταν βγαλω το switch απο πανω, παιζει για μερες χωρίς προβλημα. Πιστευω οτι δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο για να πιστουμε οτι ειναι το switch , πειρα το RB 260GS 45 ευρώ, ενταξει καλη τιμη για managed.

----------


## range

Ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι το λεει και εδω http://www.tp-link.com/en/faq-418.html

----------


## range

> Όπως είπα χωρίς managed switch ξεχνάς τα VLANs.


Λοιπον εχω στα χερια μου το 260GS παρα πολυ καλο για τα λεφτα του. Το εχω σεταρει vlans πορτες 1 και 2 (access point και mikrotik) και 3 , 4 , 5 να μην εχουν σχεση με vlans και οτι συνδεθει εκει να περνει κατευθειαν dhcp απο το mikrotik dhcp lan (γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλα δυο dhcp των vlans). Ανεβαζω φωτο με της ρυθμίσεις μηπως εχω κανει καμια πατατα .


χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

χωρίς τίτλο2.JPG

χωρίς τίτλο3.JPG

χωρίς τίτλο4.JPG

----------


## range

Τι έγινε ρε παιδια που χαθήκατε ολοι  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

